# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Some Brand names Boldenone Undecylenate (aka Equipoise)

## Aristimuqoh

These products are from South America, maybe you have not heard from them before but these are manufacture by legal Companies.
Brand Name PESO PESADO
Substance Boldenone Undecylenate 
Strength 200mg/ml 
B12 vit 0.3mg, B6 vit 0.028mg, Container 10ml, 50ml bottle, Manufacturer Veterinaria San Pedro, Made in Venezuela

Brand Name GANABOL
Substance Boldenone Undecylenate 
Strength 50mg/ml 
Manufacturer Laboratorios VM Colombia, made in Colombia

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pics.

----------


## juicy_brucy

You're right, I haven't heard of them, and I do appreciate the pics...
Thanks for this one... Pretty decent stuff?

----------


## ajfina

I have that stuff my mom bought it for me in my country , havent use it yet 
comes in 10 ml also , i have the 50ml big one
no prescription need it down there

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> I have that stuff my mom bought it for me in my country , havent use it yet 
> comes in 10 ml also , i have the 50ml big one
> no prescription need it down there


Your Mom?? I have to find a mother that would get me AS  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

> Your Mom?? I have to find a mother that would get me AS


LOL yes my mom she is cool  :LOL:  
she got some clenbs for me also

----------


## Seajackal

Your mama is so cool that when she saw you fvcking a chick in your bed room she
yealled go, AJ go!  :LOL:

----------


## ajfina

> Your mama is so cool that when she saw you fvcking a chick in your bed room she
> yealled go, AJ go!


LOL  :LOL:

----------


## Seajackal

I was just remembering the old yo mama's jokes.  :LOL:

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Your mama is so cool that when she saw you fvcking a chick in your bed room she
> yealled go, AJ go!


 Shit big sea, You haven't lost your edge...

----------


## Seajackal

Well I've got that one myself but I have to improve my humor with some Chris
Tucker's old comedy that I've been downloading from Lime wire, nice funny laughs
bro you've gotta try some day. Another of your mama series: Your mama is so old
that she said "hello" to Jesus at the 3rd grade. Your mama is so ugly that when she
born the doctor slapped her parents. And so on. Sorry for taking things outta topics.
Don't get mad on me big white man!  :LOL:

----------


## bodyman2000

i have used GANABOL....very good....only 1 problem 50mg x 1ml...a big shoot for 300mg to week.....
 :Wink:

----------


## ajfina

ur mama is sooo fat that her blood type is RAGUU  :LOL:

----------


## Seajackal

hehe I guess you've got the jokes huh AJ?

----------

